# 91 Maxima



## Pbeige91 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a pic of my 91 Maxima


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sweet, reminds me of a P10


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks nice and clean, im diggin the drop. What size rims are those? IMO it needs bigger rims.


----------



## Pbeige91 (Apr 8, 2004)

They're 15" Enkei RS5's, i know they're small but they're pretty light and the ride is smoothe with the drop. I may get some bigger rims in the spring though.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im lovin it


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice Looking 3rd gen! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Pbeige91 said:


> They're 15" Enkei RS5's, i know they're small but they're pretty light and the ride is smoothe with the drop. I may get some bigger rims in the spring though.


Nice set of 17 or even 18's will do the trick. But it does look good on those. good job :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the rims look way small but if a ride is inportant it's a good choice. 18" I bet would look real nice.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride man. Kudos for keepin it clean and for restoring it :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think its too big of a drop, but maybe it just looks that way cause of the 15's. looks good though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sweet ride, my friend has one just like it (same kits/color). I always tell him he needs a drop, I like how it looks.


----------

